# Where to eat on Kauai?



## Bill4728 (Jan 8, 2013)

We'll be staying at the westin in Princeville in a couple of weeks.  Where best to eat?

We'll of course try the St Regis. But any other ideas?


----------



## tfalk (Jan 8, 2013)

CJ's Steakhouse in the Princeville shopping center...  The Hanalei Dolphin down in Hanalei used to be really good, they changed their menu and we were not thrilled with it when we were there summer of 2011.

NaNea at WPORV is decent but nothing to write home about.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Try the Hanalei Gourmet in Hanalei for a casual lunch.

Eat at one of the outside tables if available.

We particularly like the salads with grilled fish.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 9, 2013)

Postcards at the West edge of Hanalei.


----------



## yeereid (Jan 10, 2013)

In October, we tried Tavern, the newer Princeville restaurant by a former Roy's chef and the food was good (think comfort foods like baby back ribs, meatloaf). It was one of our best meals. We ordered a bunch of appetizers and got a nice sampling. Got dessert to go, lilikoi cheesecake, which was scrumptious!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas in Princeville  What about the rest of Kauai?

We stayed at the Marriott in Lihue several years ago so we know about the restaurants near the hotel but what about others?

TIA


----------



## tfalk (Jan 10, 2013)

yeereid said:


> In October, we tried Tavern, the newer Princeville restaurant by a former Roy's chef and the food was good



The Tavern At Princeville, chef Roy Yamaguchi, is in the Prince Course Clubhouse.  I'll second the recommendation, we ate there last trip and it was very good...


----------



## bobmcgraw (Jan 10, 2013)

The Right Slice in Lihue has the most amazing pot pies.  If you want to eat them there, give them a call in advance and they will cook them for you and have them ready.  If you are at a condo, you can take them back and cook them yourself.

And also get a slice or two of their many selections of dessert pies.

Plus, on Tuesdays they come to the North Shore at the Waipa Market bringing a more limited but just as good selection.

Check out their website at www.rightslice.com

One our favorites on Kaua'i.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 10, 2013)

The Beach House before the Sprouting Horn. Enjoy the sunset, watch the turtles, get your pictures professional done (or your camera by newly made friends). Oceanside and just before the Lawai Beach Resort.


----------



## tfalk (Jan 10, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks for the ideas in Princeville  What about the rest of Kauai?



The Bull Shed in Kapaa is also very good.  Our favorite on the island is The Beach House in Poipu...  I just wish it wasn't over an hour drive from Princeville...  tough problem to have, right?   :rofl:  Keoki's in Poipu is also very good.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 11, 2013)

If your're south and want to stop for lunch ... Tomcats Grille in Koloa.


----------



## cowboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> We'll be staying at the westin in Princeville in a couple of weeks.  Where best to eat?
> 
> We'll of course try the St Regis. But any other ideas?



Try Barcudas in Hanelei. Very good food.


----------



## yeereid (Jan 11, 2013)

cowboy said:


> Try Barcudas in Hanelei. Very good food.



We make a point of going to Bar Acuda every trip to Kauai! Food is great, tapas style (small plates). Best seat in the house is one of the 4 barstools at the kitchen counter where you can watch the chefs at work!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 11, 2013)

daventrina said:


> If your're south and want to stop for lunch ... Tomcats Grille in Koloa.



+1.   Good for breakfast, too.


----------



## oneohana (Jan 12, 2013)

vacationtime1 said:


> Try the Hanalei Gourmet in Hanalei for a casual lunch.



We ate there last year. Thought the food was ok. DS ordered the chicken fingers and they brought him disney chicken nuggets.


----------



## chester1122 (Jan 13, 2013)

*our favourite place*

We have gone to the Hukilau  www.hukilaukauai.com/  Its at the Shell Vacation Club property in Kapaa.  The fish is great.

Have fun.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hukilau is great food.  The Roy's restaurant in the Prince Clubhouse is overpriced crappy food.   Hanalei Dolphin has great fresh fish, parking can be a hassle there even if it's not busy in the restaurant.   The Beach House in Poipu is fine, service can be really hit or miss there though.   One can also stand on the grass outside the restaurant and watch the sunset since it's public property.
Also like Duke's but that is also hit or miss with the parking due to it's location.

Skip Princeville Hotel and CJ Steakhouse, you can do much better for food and not break your piggy bank too.   Enjoyed Hanalei Gourmet two or three years ago too.   Also skip Bubba's Burgers and Scotty's BBQ.


I will make a point to try out Bull Shed in Kapaa, have heard both good and bad about the place and want to see who's right!


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you checked trip advisor?  I haven't been to either of these two places in Kapa'a, but they caught my eye while planning.

http://www.artcafehemingway.com/

Art, home made baguettes and nutella crepes - what's not to love?

http://www.verdehawaii.com/Verde_Hawaii/Menu.html

New Mexican food for a change of pace, and the prices are very reasonable.


----------



## eal (Jan 15, 2013)

Mediterranean Gourmet in Ha'ena is wonderful.  the food is superb, they have live music most nights and a luau on Tuesday night that is very very good.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 15, 2013)

eal said:


> Mediterranean Gourmet in Ha'ena is wonderful.  the food is superb, they have live music most nights and a luau on Tuesday night that is very very good.



I concur:  The food and Luau are great,  Only luau we have gone to more than once.  Watch the front row--you will feel the heat from the fire dance.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 15, 2013)

yeereid said:


> In October, we tried Tavern, the newer Princeville restaurant by a former Roy's chef and the food was good (think comfort foods like baby back ribs, meatloaf). It was one of our best meals. We ordered a bunch of appetizers and got a nice sampling. Got dessert to go, lilikoi cheesecake, which was scrumptious!



If this is the Tavern I'm thinking of on the south edge of Princeville overlooking the greens, beware unless they have changed the appetizers.

They were serving complementary burned cold popcorn to every one of the victims dining that evening.  They would have been smarter to throw the popcorn out to the birds.

NO KIDDING  COLD BURNED POPCORN.

Sterling


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 16, 2013)

spencersmama said:


> Have you checked trip advisor?  I haven't been to either of these two places in Kapa'a, but they caught my eye while planning.
> 
> http://www.artcafehemingway.com/
> 
> ...



We went to Verde between Christmas and New Years and we really enjoyed it. It is a very small place and it was packed, good authentic food, nice portions and good prices. It is a little difficult to find because it is in a strip mall with a small sign.


----------



## ouaifer (Jan 16, 2013)

Michigan Czar said:


> We went to Verde between Christmas and New Years and we really enjoyed it. It is a very small place and it was packed, good authentic food, nice portions and good prices. It is a little difficult to find because it is in a strip mall with a small sign.



_*Verde* is next to Sukhothai and the Post Office and Burger King and Big Save in Kapa'a Shopping Center.  There's a gas station at the intersection, also._


----------



## dakotafamily (Jan 16, 2013)

We really like Kauai Pasta (Italian) in Kapaa. It's kind of hard to find but it's right on Kuhio Highway. Very generous portions and the lasagna and seafood dish are great!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for their suggestions.  We be there next week and really looking forward to our stay.

 I'm calling it our 25th anniversary trip but DW says that our trip next month to Carmel is the 25th anniversary trip.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 17, 2013)

*Bubba Burger*

Everyone should try a Bubba Burger at least once.  You can even get them at the grocery store here in the states.  We are not talking here about fine dining- just a dumpy burger joint but it is unique.


----------



## burg1121 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bubba's on Kauai is a cool place. The burgers in supermarkets aren't the same that company is based in Georgia.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2013)

We don't usually eat fancy, but our favorite place on Kauai is the Olympic Cafe, in Kapa'a, upstairs, across the street from the ABC store - entrance in the back - park in back.

-Local's place
-Great food - huge portions
-Reasonable prices
-Fantastic people watching:  it's open air with a view of the street

In 2 weeks we probably eat there 4 or 5 times










*
Our favorite fancy place is Kintaro's for Teppanyaki - also in Kapa'a - don't be fooled by the nondescript exterior - you need a Resv. for Teppanyaki.*


----------



## kwilson (Jan 18, 2013)

Surprised no one has mentioned it but you must try Hamura's saimin in Lihue for lunch.


----------



## Jesse N Kristina (Jan 19, 2013)

Verde is a must. The ahi tacos are amazing! We ate there 2 years ago and still can't find a fish taco that can compete. I am tempted to fly over for the day while we are on Oahu just get have their tacos.

The Kilauea Bakery has good calzones and salads. There bakery items looked good and we have heard their pizza is also good.


----------



## forgolf (Jan 21, 2013)

We highly recommend Common Ground.  It is off the beaten path on Kuawa Rd. outside of Kilauea.  If you like the farm to table food concept this is a must visit.  Bar Acuda in Hanalei is also a great spot.


----------



## tfalk (Jan 21, 2013)

Jimster said:


> Everyone should try a Bubba Burger at least once.  You can even get them at the grocery store here in the states.  We are not talking here about fine dining.



I used to agree with you... All I can say is take a close look at your french fries
before you bite into them...  I'd never seen antenna's on french fries before


----------



## cgeidl (Jan 21, 2013)

*Eat at the 150 Club*

Learned this while hearing two locals talking about eating at the one fifty club.Told me it was Costco's drink and hot dog lunch for a buck fifty.Seriously we always eat at Costco when going there fro groceries and everything is prepared well.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 29, 2013)

> Bill4728 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to thank everyone for their suggestions.  We be there next week and really looking forward to our stay.



We are heading there on Friday so would be interested in what you found that you liked!


----------



## Ann in CA (Feb 1, 2013)

Just wanted to add the Eastside in Kapa'a.  It doesn't took like it would have amazing food, but we found it on Yelp or Tripadvisor the night we arrived in 2010 and while looking for someplace close & delicious.  Everything was absolutely delectable, and very fresh and innovative.  Mostly locals the night we were there, live music, casual atmosphere, a little loud, but one of our favorite meals after over 10+ years of exploring Kauai.  I had shrimp and scallop fresh spring rolls, mahi mahi with coconut polenta, mango cheesecake...the menu changes so one cannot always expect to go back to get the same dish, but we'll be back.  Husband and sons also loved their choices.  Not inexpensive, and not a quiet, serene atmosphere, but so good, and loved the Hawaiian music!

I just checked recent reviews, and people are still raving about the food!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 8, 2013)

I realize, Bill, you're probably gone and have returned from your trip already, but I wanted to add my list of favorites to this thread:


Makana Terrace at St. Regis Princeville--Spectacular, memorable setting with great food and outstanding service.
Duke's at Marriott Kauai Lagoons Lihue--A classic with good food, great island drinks, and true old Hawaii ambience.
Beach House in Poipu--Get a table reserved for about a half hour before sunset and be sure to bring your camera. Unforgettable experience. Reservations definitely needed, usually at least one week in advance.
Puka Dogs in Poipu--You haven't lived until you've had a Puke Dog in their special roll with Mango Coconut Sauce...Wow!
Tidepools at Hyatt Poipu--Beautiful setting right over the water, with koi swimming beneath your feet and tiki torches lighting your way. Food is excellent. Setting is sublime.


----------



## rifleman69 (Feb 8, 2013)

1.   Will try the Makena Terrace when we're there in April.
2.   Duke's is fabulous
3.   Save the money for a better restaurant.   If you want to catch the sunset, the "beach" outside the Beach House is public property.   Anyone can go out there and take pictures.
4.   I will try the Puka Dog
5    Haven't been, sounds fun.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Feb 9, 2013)

WalnutBaron said:


> I realize, Bill, you're probably gone and have returned from your trip already, but I wanted to add my list of favorites to this thread:
> 
> 
> Makana Terrace at St. Regis Princeville--Spectacular, memorable setting with great food and outstanding service.
> ...



Nailed Kauai!!! We've been to all and agree!!!  Duke's on Tuesday for fish tacos. Lunch at Kilohana Plantation. Brick Oven Pizza in Kalaheo...Just for the family atmosphere!!! Bull Shed in Kapaa if you want steak....and a lot of it!!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 11, 2013)

Eagle7304 said:


> Nailed Kauai!!! We've been to all and agree!!!  Duke's on Tuesday for fish tacos. Lunch at Kilohana Plantation. Brick Oven Pizza in Kalaheo...Just for the family atmosphere!!! Bull Shed in Kapaa if you want steak....and a lot of it!!!



Fantastic! Thanks for the additional recommendations. We'll be there in April and I am subscribing to this thread so I can try out some new spots!  Thank you!


----------



## akp (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hanalei Pizza*

I've only been to Kauai once annoyed so I'm no expert, but my family has fond memories of Hanalei Pizza.  Yummy.

Anita


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2013)

When we were at  the westin princeville,  we ate at the at the on site restaurant. Food was good but pricey  but the crab cakes were the best we have ever had.  Well worth stopping for a drink and the crab cakes


----------



## artringwald (Mar 3, 2013)

Last week we had lunch at Tahiti Nui in Hanalei. We went mainly because they filmed a scene there in The Descendants, but the food was good, and from our table we could see waterfalls in the mountains. It also seems to resemble the tiki bar described in the book Mai Tai One On.


----------



## tfalk (Mar 5, 2013)

Bill4728 said:


> When we were at  the westin princeville,  we ate at the at the on site restaurant.



That would be Nanea... Agreed, pricey but I thought the food was decent.

After talking about eating at Tahiti Nui's for years but never actually getting there, we are
definitely going to stop there in July...


----------



## Darlene (Mar 7, 2013)

The Shack by the Kauai Marriott, Puka Dogs at Poipu, & Jo- Jo's for Hawaiian shaved ice with Mac nut on the bottom. 
Darlene


----------



## Tiger (Mar 11, 2013)

*Josselin's Tapas*

We fly NYC-LAX-LIH on Thursday for our annual 3 1/2 weeks.  Just made our reservation for Josselin's, one of our two favorite places (along with Beachouse) for Friday


----------



## dive-in (Aug 8, 2013)

*Beach House Restaurant (Kauai) Reservation Strategy*

Deleting...meant to start a new thread.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 8, 2013)

akp said:


> I've only been to Kauai once annoyed so I'm no expert, but my family has fond memories of Hanalei Pizza.  Yummy.
> 
> Anita



Love this place, great pizza!  Also the beach house, and chicken in a barrel!!!  Did NOT care for CJ's at all!


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 8, 2013)

Two of my favourite casual places to eat are the Kilauea Fish Market (Kilauea) and Living Foods Market (Poipu).  If you're in Poipu in the morning, Living Foods has an excellent breakfast pizza and delicious coffee.


----------



## Kevsdad (Aug 8, 2013)

We were there a month ago. Our favorites were Da Crack in Koloa, the Beach House (for lunch), Dukes in Lihue and Chicken in a Barrel in Kapaa.

All were outstanding.


----------



## Kildahl (Aug 8, 2013)

We were in Princeville in July and here is a brief report (please note on this trip we did not venture to the South Shore, nor did we eat a lot of meals out as we were fortunate enough to catch a lot of ahi and aku tuna and grilled out several nights picked up a lot of fresh fruits and vegetables for vegetarians at the two farmers markets in Hanalei). In no particular order:
*Hanalei Gourmet* – did one of the two fish taco nights and continue to enjoy. Also did a lunch there after a morning on the beach.
The *Fish Market in Kilauea*: we love their fish sandwiches.
*Nanea at the Westin Princeville* this is our third visit to to this restaurant and it has gotten better each time. We did the Monday night Hawaiian theme and thoroughly enjoyed it. If you express an interest, the guitarist and dancer perform for you at your table. The food was excellent. Pleasantly surprised that allow you to bring your own wine for a modest (corkage) fee.
*Hukilau Lanai in Kapa a'*: my sister treated to a family dinner here at sundown and it did not disappoint. An awesome garden/oceanview, good food, music and experienced, professional staff made it a memorable evening.
*Tahiti Nui Hanalei:*  a late evening stop for Pizza and audience entertainment. Crowded, noisy but fun.
*Harvest Market Juice Bar and Café Hanalei:* since we had a wide range of diets to accommodate in our party, we made several stops here as they are vegan/vegetarian – friendly. Their breakfast sandwiches (get there early – they sell out quickly) and salads are to die for.

Several places that we did not have a chance to return to and others that were on our list (to try for the first time include: Hanalei pizza (dined with Hayley Mills and her family there on our first trip to Hawaii), BRENNECKE'S Beach Broiler Restaurant in Poipu, Postcards CaféHanalei and Shivalik in Kapa a".


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 9, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> I concur:  The food and Luau are great,  Only luau we have gone to more than once.  Watch the front row--you will feel the heat from the fire dance.
> 
> Sterling



I agree! I also like Nanea, the restaurant at the Westin. We also go to the Paradise Bar in the plaza for breakfast for their amazing macadamia nut pancakes. I avoid Bubbas and have had great and also indifferent meals at the Dolphin. We had a good meal at the Tavern on the Green.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 10, 2013)

yeereid said:


> In October, we tried Tavern, the newer Princeville restaurant by a former Roy's chef and the food was good (think comfort foods like baby back ribs, meatloaf). It was one of our best meals. We ordered a bunch of appetizers and got a nice sampling. Got dessert to go, lilikoi cheesecake, which was scrumptious!



Perhaps things have changed at the Tavern;  On our last visit the appetizer was '"COLD, BURNED BLACK POPCORN".  Every one got it.  Still hard to believe but it really happened.

Sterling


----------



## ouaifer (Aug 10, 2013)

MommaBear said:


> I agree! I also like Nanea, the restaurant at the Westin. We also go to the Paradise Bar in the plaza for breakfast for their amazing macadamia nut pancakes. I avoid Bubbas and have had great and also indifferent meals at the Dolphin. We had a good meal at the Tavern on the Green.



_Paradise Bar is out of business as of this past February._


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't think anyone mentioned it but for breakfast we loved Gina's at Yumi's, think it was previously just called Yumi's.

The French Toast is awesome, as is the bacon and they also have some type of sausage that also gets rave reviews.

Closed Sun & Mon.

We're headed there 4th of July so plan on visiting some of these that were mentioned.

Thanks!!


----------



## Dale Fiorillo (Oct 14, 2015)

If you don't want to eat on the plane on your way home, eat breakfast
at the Kountry Kitchen in Kapaa. Massive servings. Friendly people. You
will wait for a table, it is very popular.


----------



## bobpark56 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Anahola Cafe, Anahola*

Anahola Cafe in Anahola (mile marker 12.5, west side of the road) serves tasty food at inexpensive prices. I think their saimin beats Hamura's (check it out on TripAdvisor). Not fancy, but we're glad we sought it out. It's apparently part of a 600-acre tract devoted to indigenous peoples, where they are helped to learn a trade. So the proceeds from the food they serve goes to a good cause.


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> Anahola Cafe in Anahola (mile marker 12.5, west side of the road) serves tasty food at inexpensive prices. I think their saimin beats Hamura's (check it out on TripAdvisor). Not fancy, but we're glad we sought it out. It's apparently part of a 600-acre tract devoted to indigenous peoples, where they are helped to learn a trade. So the proceeds from the food they serve goes to a good cause.



Thanks for posting this, we'll check them out in February. DW loves saimin.
We had Huli Huli chicken In Anahola on our last trip, it was great.

We like Kountry Kitchen for breakfast too. We usually go there at least once 
During our trips. I know some people don't like it much but it gives us another
Good option for breakfast. Our servers have always been really friendly there 
Too.


----------



## Kevsdad (Oct 16, 2015)

Spent 3 week in Kauai this summer. Here are a few more places;

-Kalapaki Joe's - great happy hour including 25 cent wings

-Rob's Good Time Grill. Another Local place with great happy hour

- At the Chicken Course is a Paco's Tacos which is great

-Pizzetta in Koloa is really good and reasonably priced



On a funny note, Jack in the Box had just opened in Lihue when we were there. There was a 2-3 hour line at the drive through.


----------



## happymum (Oct 16, 2015)

A recent article on some suggested food truck options:
http://www.westjetmagazine.com/story/article/five-kauai-food-trucks


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 17, 2015)

happymum said:


> A recent article on some suggested food truck options:
> http://www.westjetmagazine.com/story/article/five-kauai-food-trucks



Tege Tege is absolutely awesome.  IMO they're missing the best food truck on the island; http://rainbeaujos.com/


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 17, 2015)

This is casual, but I really enjoyed the Kulua Pig and Pork Lau Lau here. 10 minute drive from Wporv

Hanalei Taro & Juice Company Lunch Wagons
5-5070 Kuhio Hwy B Hanalei, HI 96714
(808) 826-1059


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 18, 2015)

*GO to the 150 CLub at Kapaa*

This is what the locals call it. Get your hot dog and all you can drink for $1.50 at Costco. Same price as the mainand.


----------

